# brute force 750 oil question



## G0blue1979

I just checked my oil in my 2011 brute and it was low it dosent smoke or any thing I have not givenIt a oil change in 8 months is this normal or should I be looking further to see if there is a problem?


----------



## dman66

Yes it's normal.You must constantly check your oil level in the engine.If you're using a synthetic blend,people reported that it could be a more slippery oil which could pass the rings easier.If using regular oil,it does'nt seem to eat as much oil.If you ride wheelies or wide open throttle alot,this seems to eat oil too.


----------



## narfbrain

also check your airbox but there are threads for that


----------



## adam6604

gotta check oil all the time on these bikes.. I ran my low now it's in need of a rebuild. Never seen a quad be so finicky on maintenance as a brute.


----------



## NMKawierider

Yep...what everyone said. Check it every time you go out...and change it every 500 miles or so. Don't go 8 months between checks and changes. They stopped giving away free engines a long time ago...lol


----------



## dman66

I check my oil 1/2 way into 3 hour rides in the warmer months - i have found after the quad really heats up,the 10/40 oil seems to thin a lot,so I top it off. I try and carry a quart of oil with me on most rides.


----------



## Guest

adam6604 said:


> gotta check oil all the time on these bikes.. I ran my low now it's in need of a rebuild. Never seen a quad be so finicky on maintenance as a brute.


True true true...

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mudslinger800x

adam6604 said:


> gotta check oil all the time on these bikes.. I ran my low now it's in need of a rebuild. Never seen a quad be so finicky on maintenance as a brute.


You hit the nail on the head with that one


----------



## countryboy61283

Brutes are nothing but a pain, I've owned 2, I'll never own a 2011 or under brute again, ive heard good things about the newer models though but everything said above is true and u need to do


----------



## Musclemckeester

Mudslinger800x said:


> You hit the nail on the head with that one


Agreed


----------



## Leardriver

Man, I can't get mine to misbehave. It just runs and runs with no troubles.

But, I keep it away from water. I'm sure that I just jinxed myself.


----------



## Lonewolfe

I installed an oil cooler on mine and havent used nearly as much oil since.....


----------



## joshwyle

is 10-40 what to run or could u run something thicker to keep ffrom burning it so much. if yes what ? i know thats what it calls for and what i run for that reason but just thought id ask


----------



## brutemike

joshwyle said:


> is 10-40 what to run or could u run something thicker to keep ffrom burning it so much. if yes what ? i know thats what it calls for and what i run for that reason but just thought id ask


There's a chart in the owners manual for what weight oil for what temp it is outside and Kawasaki actually has there own synthetic oil too.


----------



## narfbrain

i run the kawi s4r race blend synthetic its a 15-50 weight oil designed as a track oil for crotch rockets and is the best oil i have found and have tried about everything and since i started using it everyone i ride with has switched over to it the brutes LOVE it.....i know in any bike we have put it in so far (can ams popo, yammi you name it) has even run better than it did before and you can notice instantly as soon as you start the bike up.......it would be my recommendation but everyone will have their own pick of oils, only downside to the s4r is price.....about $18/L depending on dealership....but IMO i would probably pay more for it if i had too, as far as im concerned with field testing and use in a variety of bikes its top rung


----------



## Lonewolfe

I have heard from several guys that the Brutes eat the synthetics. Have you noticed any difference with this one since you changed? I just run regular Kawi ATV 10w40 in mine and it doesnt' seem to burt it at all. If there is a synthetic out there that it will not burn off then it would be worth a try.


----------



## narfbrain

Actually mine uses any oil think the valve seals are leaking but either way it does use less than it did before and runs a lot better my other buddy in his 650 uses next to nothing in the s4r I have to top my oil every 4-5 rides but it does a fair bit of idling as well I always give it a nice warmup period before I ride it so that could have a lot to do with it as well but I would recommend trying it if you don't like it go back to what you were running......but pretty much guarantee you will stay with it


----------



## brutemike

I just switch to Mobil One synthetic motorcycle oil today idle is good and quite have yet to ride it.I ran the royal purple before great oil but cost a lot like the sr4 stuff.


----------



## narfbrain

i run royal purple in my trucks and such but the brute hates it wouldn't run it in my quad for anything as as you will find mobil will not make a difference whatsoever actually i think purple is better but try the s4r trust me......I'm actually almost ready to start a thread challenging people to do it......because i will challenge anyone to do it anyways........what do you have to lose if you don't like it don't do it again but up here i have switched about 20 bikes to s4r and they ALL run better than they did before.........i know you would swear I'm a salesman for them but in all honesty if it works it works............you know what with how much money goes into my bike a few more bucks in maintenance means nothing to me......


----------



## brutemike

maybe next change but what do u mean runs so much better as in what.


----------



## narfbrain

as in starting, smoother idle, less problems with heat (before i relocated) and as crazy as it sounds and me and my buddys 650 almost seems to have made a slight power difference and had a buddy there who had ridden my quad before the switch and after he just had changed his oil the day before because we were going for a good ride and dropped the oil out of his can am and wont run anything else besides s4r because of the difference it made to mine and he seen it with his own eyes


----------



## Lonewolfe

That is a huge difference for just oil. Mine is due for maintenance; I am thinking of giving that S4R a shot and see how it does.


----------



## Guest

Lonewolfe said:


> That is a huge difference for just oil. Mine is due for maintenance; I am thinking of giving that S4R a shot and see how it does.


Let us know the results. Please forgive my skepticism and don't take this the wrong way narfbrain but I agree with lonewolfe. Thats a tall order for oil and I have heard that claim of better this and better that from synthetics since slick 50 came out but I have never actually witnessed a difference. Worth a shot I suppose. :beer:

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## narfbrain

you can doubt all you want but worked for me and other bikes.....and i have seen it so have others.....and in all reality you can say it wont change anything and argue it to the end of the earth but at the end of the day.......what do you have to lose by trying it......you try it you might be able to prove me wrong by theory.......its not like i am a company representative making commission from selling snake oil.....its a product i have purchased and use and recommend to everyone especially those using conventional oils......keep in mind this oil is a track oil it is designed to withstand outrageous temp and rpm and still maintain engine protection......track bikes pulling 12-15000 rpm for an entire race is a dam good test for any oil.....its not a standard synthetic oil and is a heavier weight as well......i noticed as soon as i hit the little green button.......as i say dont take my word for it doubt me.....try it for yourself........


----------



## Guest

narfbrain said:


> you can doubt all you want but worked for me and other bikes.....and i have seen it so have others.....and in all reality you can say it wont change anything and argue it to the end of the earth but at the end of the day.......what do you have to lose by trying it......you try it you might be able to prove me wrong by theory.......its not like i am a company representative making commission from selling snake oil.....its a product i have purchased and use and recommend to everyone especially those using conventional oils......keep in mind this oil is a track oil it is designed to withstand outrageous temp and rpm and still maintain engine protection......track bikes pulling 12-15000 rpm for an entire race is a dam good test for any oil.....its not a standard synthetic oil and is a heavier weight as well......i noticed as soon as i hit the little green button.......as i say dont take my word for it doubt me.....try it for yourself........


What do I have to say to keep from offending people on this forum. Sensitive people on here. I was not calling you a liar. I am just a little skeptical is all. Lighten up for christ sake.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Lonewolfe

^^LOL^^ I didn't really take him that way. I will try it when I change out the oil but it may be a while before I get it back out....

Narfbrain, do you know the temperature threshold for that stuff? Seeing that you are in Canada, I assume you have had it out in some pretty cold weather?


----------



## brute12

Need help guys got a 2012 brute run amsoil in it went in deep water hole last week bike is snorkeled an never shut off no water in oil or anything but came out an blowing whiteish blue tint smoke out exhaust an got on throttle down the road an it blew out a lot of smoke an then quit bike runs fine am i worrying for nothing or is this normal when u go in water help please reply!!!!!!


----------



## Guest

Bbrute12 said:


> Need help guys got a 2012 brute run amsoil in it went in deep water hole last week bike is snorkeled an never shut off no water in oil or anything but came out an blowing whiteish blue tint smoke out exhaust an got on throttle down the road an it blew out a lot of smoke an then quit bike runs fine am i worrying for nothing or is this normal when u go in water help please reply!!!!!!


Do you have a catch can or siphon break installed?

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## brute12

No i dont just the snorkels vent lines ran up an my air box drain is siliconed


----------



## Guest

Bbrute12 said:


> No i dont just the snorkels vent lines ran up an my air box drain is siliconed


You probably got oil in your air box from the crankcase vent. Common problem, easy fix. Hunterworks (and others)sell a catch can that will solve this problem. Open your air box and see if you have any oil in it. Do you have an aftermarket pipe and a/f controller?

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## brute12

No stock exhaust ab to put an hmf on tho, an no oil in airbox,it is completely dry do u think it was just water in exhaust cuz i made it through hole then i backed in it an let my bike idle under water to take a pic an test my snorks cuz i got outta the hole blew some water an white smoke kinda blueish then it was all gone after it blew out


----------



## Guest

Blueish tent smoke means oil. White cottony smoke water. If your motor never missed a beat it is not likely you ingested water. Did you pull the filter and look in the plenum? Did you get the rpm's up high when going thru the mud hole?

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## brute12

No i just backed into the hole An let the bike idle for a little bit to test the snorks bike never shut off or hicuped once an came right outta the hole an jus to be sure pulled dip stick an oil was as clean as when i just changed it an whats the plenium? Cuz it only smoked for 10 seconds it was mainly white


----------



## Guest

I suppose it is possible that water mixed with exhaust soot might burn blue but since you just pulled out of the water hole your exhaust should have been fairly cool so it should have blown out just water for the most part. Just for clarification you didn't get rpm's up when you initially went thru the hole. The reason I ask is oil puking happens with high rpms when crankcase pressure is high. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Taker27

I would check to see if you have oil in your breather box like Goodtimes said. Brutes are known for sucking oil up the crank case tube putting oil into your breather box , My Brute did it with 60 miles on it, Cleaned it all out of the breather box and it was good to go. I find if you are just a hair over full on oil it will do this quite often.


----------



## brute12

No i just eased back into the hole an let it idle then came out so am i good no catastrophic failure coming??

---------- Post added at 07:34 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:32 PM ----------

An yeah i did just change my oil and might of put a lil too much in will it just burn off or what?


----------



## Guest

I doubt catastrophic failure. But I would definitely keep an eye on the oil level. Too I would seriously look into a catch can especially with aftermarket pipe. It is just cheap insurance that you won't have catastrophic failure in the future:thumbup:

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Guest

Bbrute12 said:


> No i just eased back into the hole an let it idle then came out so am i good no catastrophic failure coming??
> 
> ---------- Post added at 07:34 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:32 PM ----------
> 
> An yeah i did just change my oil and might of put a lil too much in will it just burn off or what?


Good point

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Guest

Bbrute12 said:


> No i just eased back into the hole an let it idle then came out so am i good no catastrophic failure coming??
> 
> ---------- Post added at 07:34 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:32 PM ----------
> 
> An yeah i did just change my oil and might of put a lil too much in will it just burn off or what?


Good point....lol I accidentally selected wrong person so I have good point twice 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Guest

Goodtimes said:


> Good point
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


It will burn off but I believe it can create a siphon effect which is not good. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## brute12

Yeah when i changed it i put amsoil in it an it took a lil over 2.5 quarts
An i seem to always put a lil more in jus to be sure


----------



## Guest

Lonewolfe said:


> ^^LOL^^ I didn't really take him that way. I will try it when I change out the oil but it may be a while before I get it back out....
> 
> 
> Lol...I'll be a man about it and admit that maybe I am guilty of taking things the wrong way too. Easy to do with text:beer::thumbup:
> 
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Guest

Bbrute12 said:


> Yeah when i changed it i put amsoil in it an it took a lil over 2.5 quarts
> An i seem to always put a lil more in jus to be sure


Yeah there is a guy on another forum that burnt his 2013 teryx (same motor) buy over filling. Once it starts puking during a high speed ride it might not stop. These motors produce great torque and power but finicky as heck. Please heed my advice on catch can.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## brute12

So if i just keep up my rpms goin through water holes next time this wo t happen again? Cuz after i rode an blew it all out everything was fine an normal


----------



## Guest

Well that's not what I am saying about rpm's but to answer your question, it's always better, in my opinion, to have more rpm's then idle when going deep:thumbup:

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Guest

For clarification I think your problem is the over filling the oil and not so much backing into the water at idle:thumbup:

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## brute12

Yeah cuz
My bikes only done this once An it was the time i went into hole an sat there An idled cuz Ive been deep before but had higher rpms an kept movin


----------



## Guest

Back in and idle again and see if it happens again...lol j/k. Happy New year:beer::beer::beer:

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## narfbrain

Goodtimes said:


> What do I have to say to keep from offending people on this forum. Sensitive people on here. I was not calling you a liar. I am just a little skeptical is all. Lighten up for christ sake.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


your not offending anyone....think you are the one taking it a little too serious lol..........no worries man im just saying prove me wrong............

---------- Post added at 12:27 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:18 AM ----------



Lonewolfe said:


> ^^LOL^^ I didn't really take him that way. I will try it when I change out the oil but it may be a while before I get it back out....
> 
> Narfbrain, do you know the temperature threshold for that stuff? Seeing that you are in Canada, I assume you have had it out in some pretty cold weather?


I'm not exactly sure of that but comon now we haven't had temperature worries up here since the great penguin attack of 1992 when they destroyed all of our igloos........lol.....just [email protected]#$ing with you i have had it out in +35˚ and -35˚ celsius if you can give a harsher range of conditions giver lol..........it works for me and i stand behind it 100% no worries lonewolfe just try it and share your results........i don't get paid off of it but it defiantly sells itself

---------- Post added at 12:30 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:27 AM ----------



Bbrute12 said:


> Yeah when i changed it i put amsoil in it an it took a lil over 2.5 quarts
> An i seem to always put a lil more in jus to be sure


ALWAYS remember it is 10 times better to be low on oil than over full!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Guest

narfbrain said:


> your not offending anyone....think you are the one taking it a little too serious lol..........no worries man im just saying prove me wrong............
> 
> In all honesty it sounded to me like you were offended based on your wording so I apologize . Don't know you and it is tough to tell someone's tone with text.:thumbup:
> As far trying out oil I suppose I am old school and am leery about synthethics. Some argue that while, yes it may reduce friction, it slicks the cylinder down which may be great for race motors, not so much for daily drivers. I'm not sure about this but what I am sure about is there has been many studies/test regarding difference in engine wear b/w conventional oil and synthetics and there is no significant difference so I don't understand the buzz. Especially since it's not cheap to run these oils. Marketing I suppose. I am however curious to hear if others have improvements in idle and horsepower like you claim though which would be a first. I hope you understand that my intent was never to argue to the end of the earth as you stated. I just look at everything with a realistic approach and welcome a civil debate. Happy New Year and happy riding:beer::thumbup:
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## narfbrain

Goodtimes said:


> I am however curious to hear if others have improvements in idle and horsepower like you claim though which would be a first.
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


now you might have misunderstood that slightly your not really going to gain hp your getting better response from your engine thus creating more power........im sure if you put it on a dyno its the same numbers is was before, and not like it was a huge difference but did seem to pick up.....only thing i can say its the only oil i have ever noticed ANYTHING from running......and as for synthetics i deal with engines a fair bit i have even seen oil products like lucas oil stabilizer make low compression engines in diesel and gas stop burning oil.....people say there is no oil product that can do that.....same thing....synthetics reduce friction.....if you drag a 100lb object on grass yes you can do it......now put that same object on ice......much easier when you reduce the coefficient of friction.......reduce the the friction from a rotating mass and bam you just added life to your engine as well as less friction=less heat=less drag=smoother idling= better engine response........it all works out mathematically and as for testing they have proven that synthetics far outperform conventional oil.......and not for just race motors synthetics bond better to the internal surfaces of the engine much better making the hardest thing on a vehicle when it starts up and has to wait for oil......the synthetic esters are better bonded to your cylinder walls bearings etc. so less friction on start up and the oil does not break down as fast as conventional oil so it withstands much harsher conditions.....there is alot of people that are against synthetics no doubt......but they are stuck in the past and refuse that there is a difference in oil........but they are wrong from all mechanical mathematical and scientific points of view so it winds up joe blow VS mechanics, math, and science.......(think we know which way that argument goes)


----------



## Guest

I don't mean to dwell on this because at the end of the day we all should do what we feel is best for our machines. I agree that all these things you say about synthetics is true but I believe it to be mainly good marketing. My reasoning for thinking this is there have been studies where 100 NY taxi cabs underwent a test where they put several different brands of conventional oil and several different brands of synthetics in these taxis and at a 100,000 miles they would tear the motors down and measure for differences in wear. This particular study found that there seemed to be no difference in wear. In fact, there was no difference in wear between cabs that had the oil changed every 3500 miles and those changed every 7000 miles. Certainly this kawi synthetic was not in the test but the point being that conventional oil adequately does what it is suppose to do and that's to lubricate. Having said that my intent is not to dissuade people from using synthetics. It's to each his own decision. Neither of which are wrong, but until I see studies that unbiasedly say otherwise I choose to save a little coin and use the conventional stuff. :thumbup:

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mudpopper

i run 20-50 and it dont seem to eat much oil, daily wheelies and hard ridin


----------



## powaowa

just got a brute force 750 2007
I got a decent atv oil 10-40

I am new to this type of machinery so after draining oil etc, you fill it back up where the dipstick goes?
and how do you tell when you should change the oil filter?

also if anyone has a link or pdf for a free manual please share 
thanks in advance


----------



## parkerexpress

I switched from 5x30 Mobile to 15x40 Rotella and saw a noticeable difference in engine noise. It runs a lot quieter but still eats oil. Anyone else ever run this oil? My CannedHam buddies all run it too, that's how I got into running it.

---------- Post added at 09:12 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:10 AM ----------

just found this...  ATV Engine Oil - MudInMyBlood Forums


----------



## dman66

I run Rotella 15 - 40 dino oil as well in my 05 750 , and yes she eats oil . I'd bet that if we install an oil cooler like NMKawierider , our brutes would not eat as much oil . My quad has around 13 - 1400 miles .


----------



## NMKawierider

dman66 said:


> I run Rotella 15 - 40 dino oil as well in my 05 750 , and yes she eats oil . I'd bet that if we install an oil cooler like NMKawierider , our brutes would not eat as much oil . My quad has around 13 - 1400 miles .


Maybe but even without the oil cooler mine would burn through the stick of synthetic in 50 miles but get 600+ on dino oil. Weird. On another note, I use a 1/2 cup of Slick50 on every oil change. If I increase that to 3/4 cup or more, it starts burning it again. Double-weird. I am at 4300 miles now and it still acts the same way.


----------



## derhund

im from poland and we have no rotella 
is this this the same oil, only for europa?

Low emission multi-grade oils - Shell United Kingdom


----------



## NMKawierider

derhund said:


> im from poland and we have no rotella
> is this this the same oil, only for europa?
> 
> Low emission multi-grade oils - Shell United Kingdom


Not exactly. Just use any conventional oil that says it's for motorcycle or ATV use and in a 10/40w and you will be OK. You can try a synthetic but be prepared to switch back because continued use of something its burning is leaving deposits..everywhere.. and they do build up.


----------



## derhund

thanks for answer
i use Motul 10w40 semi-synthetic

can i use mineral oil too?


----------

